

Flipkart to Snapdeal:Do Not Blame India If You Cannot Hire Good Engineers - vivekparihar11

What a strong answer by Flipkart CEO Sachin Bansal to Snapdeal &quot;Don&#x27;t blame India for your failure to hire great engineers. They join for culture and challenge&quot;
Such a bullshit statement ever made from Snapdeal. Just for fact Google, Flipkart and Facebook hires programmers from India every year..they don&#x27;t complain !!
======
known
[http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/corporate-
doss...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/corporate-
dossier/argumentative-too-emotional-are-indians-tough-to-work-
with/articleshow/45638709.cms)

------
itsbits
I happened to interview few employees from Snapdeal for my company,
technically they were inept and they didn't know why a specific this they had
implemented. I blame their HR team for not hiring good engineers in first
place.

~~~
vivekparihar11
Yes this is specific case where HR team is very incompetent to hire technology
talent. HR team should be capable enough to understand how IT industry changes
over last couple of years. If they use same tactics to hire good tech talent I
am sure they will not.

------
datta
Yes, a good reply by Flipkart.

